# harrington T-shirt 100% polyester



## amistad

I am looking for a supplier that sells Harrington t-shirts. A customer wants this specific brand. The tag on the shirt has the Harrington name on it and also has a RN#108030. Made in China. Anybody know where I can find this specific style. I have attached a photo of the tag.


----------



## carpediemandmore

here you go

Blank Harriton Shirts Wholesale & more | T-ShirtWholesaler.com


----------

